# Viability of Pollen After Flower Fades



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mainly paphiopedilum. 
There was a very brief mention of freezing pollen sacs for future use.
Is this a common practice? 
I wonder if defrosting (or freezing) breaks the cell integrity??

I'm wondering about this because I want to make one more cross but one flower will be fading soon while the other one is in low bud. Do, at least about one month apart. 
If I left the pollen at room temperature and they dry, would they become useless/dead??


----------



## gonewild (Jan 12, 2016)

At room temperature it is very likely the pollen would become attacked by fungi (mold). You should harvest the pollen before the flower starts to wilt and even better when the flower is still very fresh.


----------

